# Help..Pepper ate bologna casing!



## SamanthaT

Hello to all, Pepper is 7 lbs now and doing great. Except that today, Thomas dropped the casing from a piece of bologna on the floor and Pepper scooped it right up. (He is SO FAST!!) It was Bar S bologna and I read that the red casing on the bologna is plastic. Thomas tried to get it out of his mouth, but he swallowed it whole. What do we do now???:afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## CT Girl

I would call the vet right away and see what they advise. I would get some hydrogen perioxide ready in case they want you to induce vomiting. They might just want you to wait to see if it passes. On this I would not guess - I would check with the vet. I hope Pepper just enjoyed a nice snack and that there are no problems.


----------



## plumcrazy

I don't have experience with small dogs and this issue, but when I was growing up, our Irish Setters routinely hoovered up bologna and/or salami casings with NO ill effects. The casings ALWAYS showed up in the yard a day or two later (if you catch my drift!) :lol:

I think with a bigger dog, the casings just move through the digestive system with everything else they eat and there's plenty of room in there for the casings to just get assimilated by the rest of the waste moving through the system. Not so sure about a small dog - but if it were me, I'd probably give a quick call to the vet and let them know what happened. They're better equipped to tell you if they think you need to bring him in or not.

Good luck (and I hope you find a nicely "wrapped" bologna casing in your yard soon!!)

Barb


----------



## roulette

I have big Poodles, too, so I couldn't guess the level of seriousness...But, once I accidentally ingested some shards of glass (that somehow ended up in a bottle of Dr. Pepper, called my doc, and he suggested eating lots of bread to encase the glass. But again, lots of tiny curves in a little dogs' intestines. Hopefully, this, too, will pass : ). Fingers crossed for nothing serious!


----------



## SamanthaT

Praise the Lord, it is out! I called the vet, which I should have done right away....but my house is crazy 24/7 as my only excuse. The vet said to induce vomiting, 2 tsp of H2O2 every ten minutes and puke at least three times, up to 6 tsp of H2O2. He puked four times with one dose and third time being the charm, out it came completely intact. The vet said he should be fine. Poor thing. We won't ever buy Bar S bologna again!!!!!


----------



## plumcrazy

SamanthaT said:


> We won't ever buy Bar S bologna again!!!!!


Or just don't drop any pieces of it on the floor!!!! :lol: Actually, you're probably right - I think bologna isn't the most healthy thing out there for people (or animals) to eat!!

Great news that it's out! Thanks for the update!


----------



## roulette

Best news I've heard all day! Happy for you both!


----------



## SamanthaT

I know, I had long ago vowed to never eat bologna again, but my dh is always bringing home awful stuff from the grocery store. A super busy day had me caving in to a quickie lunch and with a house full of kids all the time, things get dropped all the time. How do you suppose Pepper became such a wiz at the quick snatch? Obviously we are still working on LEAVE IT!!!! I have a big concert at my church tonight, so I am very grateful to be playing my cello there and not maxing out my credit card at the emergency vets!!!!! Thank you all so much.


----------



## faerie

you don't want bologna anyway 

oh and temperance did the same thing with a pair of panties once. i had to give her hydrogen peroxide. blech


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Whew! Glad everything came out alright!!


----------



## CT Girl

I am so relieved that she is OK. This is why I always have hydrogen perioxide on hand (make sure it is reasonably fresh). The silver lining is that you are off bologna which is horrible for you and your kids. Swizzle can beat Superman when food in the offing - dogs tend to have supersonic speed and agility when it comes to snatching something they shouldn't.


----------



## Olie

I had no idea about the bologna skin. I am glad it all worked out. Something must be in the air. I am reading a lot lately on dogs swallowing things! I had to educe vomiting last week with Kai he swallowed one of my daughters ankle socks.


----------



## SamanthaT

Pepper is all good tonight and back to his supersnappy, zippy self. YAHOO!


----------



## Indiana

Oh good, glad everyone is all right. Had to laugh at some of the things the dogs in this post swallowed. I bought Maddy pet insurance and it came with a tag for her collar with a 1-800 no. to call...she ate it. (It came out okay also


----------



## outwest

Bologna is nasty pure fat, high salt, no nutrition, full of nitrates and preservatives, poor excuse for food, complete garbage anyway; not to mention the plastic casing! It makes me mad that they even sell that crap to kids, but I didn't realize the casing was something toxic enough to induce vomiting! Wow. I am glad your pup is okay.


----------



## SamanthaT

We are working hard on eating healthier, dogs, kids, ME!!! Now to just get dh on board. Of course, he is in super good shape, good weight, works out, etc, so NOT FAIR.

The casing is not toxic in and of itself, but on this particular brand it is plastic and could have created a bowel strangulation in poor Pepper. When off the slice of bologna it creates a 6" long thin plastic loop. We have only ever had trouble with our dogs swallowing non food items if they are soaked with meat flavor, like a bologna casing!!!!


----------

